# My Dead Fluval Edge



## deleted_user_6 (Jun 19, 2010)

It tickles the minimalist in me, for sure. Makes me want to do a no-substrate rock scape.


----------



## FooDog (Jun 28, 2010)

haha. I was actually thinking of adding some kind of glow in the dark substrate though..


----------



## colinlp (Dec 26, 2009)

With all due respect, this is totally inappropriate for this forum and I think you should delete the whole thread! Everybody knows you need to fill it with water to qualify as an aquascape!


----------



## deleted_user_6 (Jun 19, 2010)

colinlp said:


> With all due respect, this is totally inappropriate for this forum and I think you should delete the whole thread! Everybody knows you need to fill it with water to qualify as an aquascape!


Have a sense of humor. :biggrin:


----------



## colinlp (Dec 26, 2009)

onefang said:


> Have a sense of humor. :biggrin:


Well florescent pink water then! Or even better create a thermocline and have pink and yellow water but it must have water, you can't compromise with this stuff. It's a serious business that needs a serious approach


----------



## FooDog (Jun 28, 2010)

colinlp said:


> With all due respect, this is totally inappropriate for this forum and I think you should delete the whole thread! Everybody knows you need to fill it with water to qualify as an aquascape!


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

What kind of leds do you have on that thing?


----------



## Blue_Ram (Sep 6, 2010)

Just wondering if you for some strange reason get "green water syndrome" will the water have a flourescent green color to it.

Actually these little expensive things have an eyecandy appeal in the display at the LFS. Then it is in your car on the way home. Fortunately I did not get that bug. But did find myself running out of the store before I caught the bug. Got home and a few beers and shots of tequila prevented me from catching that bug!

I am wondering if you should convert to a planted tank with it. Maybe you can get a nice looking piece or three of driftwood and place them in the center and attach some moss and anubias to the wood. A few small rocks around the base of the driftwood will add to the look.

Do you feel you went over the Edge with this? Or do you feel like jumping over the Edge. Maybe you feel you are just losing a bit of an Edge...


----------



## LilGreenPuffer (Sep 23, 2010)

I would use the Edge for an aquascape and get something cheap for the dead coral/glow-in-the-dark/whatever-scape! I'd kill for an Edge! It would be disrespectful to those of us who can't goof off with expensive tanks like that! :tongue:


----------



## FooDog (Jun 28, 2010)

MlDukes said:


> What kind of leds do you have on that thing?


The LED I picked up at a shop in a LFS in Chicago, Golden Aquarium on Roosevelt and Halsted. Its made by Aquatic Nature, pretty nice. I only see it for sale on Amazon (http://www.amazon.com/Aquatic-Natur...8&s=home-garden&qid=1288930378&sr=8-1-catcorr)

And for those saying I should convert it over ...I'm still debating. My small reef tank keeps me occupied and ....ya, I've don't think I want to add another responibility just yet unless I find some awesome plant or decor. My old 40G was a hassle, funny my salt is much easier to maintain: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vf2T3vEtrTQ


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

Just fill it to the top with Moss balls? lol the ultimate low maintenance tank.


----------



## Sushieraser (Jul 28, 2010)

I have been toying with the idea of doing a tank that messes with people's expectations. Have a tank that for all appearances is a salt water but it's really freshwater, white sand, fake corals and starfish with a couple of ryukin goldfish swiming serenely through your oceanscape. Or do the opposite of having a lushly planted macro algae tank with brown gravel and driftwood to freak out your SW friends


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

Sushieraser said:


> I have been toying with the idea of doing a tank that messes with people's expectations. Have a tank that for all appearances is a salt water but it's really freshwater, white sand, fake corals and starfish with a couple of ryukin goldfish swiming serenely through your oceanscape. Or do the opposite of having a lushly planted macro algae tank with brown gravel and driftwood to freak out your SW friends


I have seen the "fresh saltwater" tank done before, but the planted micro algae tank is something that would be very unique. I LIKE IT!


----------



## mylittlefish (Oct 5, 2010)

onefang said:


> Have a sense of humor. :biggrin:


Mahatma Ghandi had that very same set up !


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

FooDog said:


> The LED I picked up at a shop in a LFS in Chicago, Golden Aquarium on Roosevelt and Halsted. Its made by Aquatic Nature, pretty nice. I only see it for sale on Amazon (http://www.amazon.com/Aquatic-Natur...8&s=home-garden&qid=1288930378&sr=8-1-catcorr)
> 
> And for those saying I should convert it over ...I'm still debating. My small reef tank keeps me occupied and ....ya, I've don't think I want to add another responibility just yet unless I find some awesome plant or decor. My old 40G was a hassle, funny my salt is much easier to maintain: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vf2T3vEtrTQ


Thanks for the heads up on the led's they look really cool! If you wanna go salt, just do a FOWLR tank with a couple unique pieces of LR.

I absolutely agree though, you should try a LOW-tech planted scape. Mine was scaped with anubias, mosses, rotala, and moss balls and it required almost NO maintenance. In 6 months i took the magnet scraper to it maybe twice and trimmed the rotala once. No WC's - only TO's. 

Take a look at my Edge thread for some ideas.


----------



## colinlp (Dec 26, 2009)

Perhaps if it was called an Astroscape it would be OK without water?


----------



## Sushieraser (Jul 28, 2010)

Noahma said:


> I have seen the "fresh saltwater" tank done before, but the planted micro algae tank is something that would be very unique. I LIKE IT!


I found a thread on a differant forum not all that long ago. Here are some pics.


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

Sushieraser said:


> I found a thread on a differant forum not all that long ago. Here are some pics.


that is fricken sweet!!! lol Too bad I do not feel comfortable around a salt water tank lol


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

that 3rd one is amazing!


----------



## FooDog (Jun 28, 2010)

Sushieraser said:


> I found a thread on a differant forum not all that long ago. Here are some pics.



This one is crazy! Macro is easy to grow, but actually using SPS and making it look like fresh planted tank ....wowww


----------



## Satirica (Oct 3, 2005)

colinlp said:


> Perhaps if it was called an Astroscape it would be OK without water?


Aeroscape. I think Astroscape requires star systems, which would be difficult in a nanotank.


----------



## Sushieraser (Jul 28, 2010)

If you either didn't include livestock or only stocked with sump fodder(hermits that get too big, polyp eating crabs, etc) from your reef tank, the stock filter would be more then fine. Moreso you could even recycle the 'dirty' nutrient rich water from your reef tank as the main source of WC for this tank to make this even easier.


----------



## colinlp (Dec 26, 2009)

Satirica said:


> Aeroscape. I think Astroscape requires star systems, which would be difficult in a nanotank.


Yes, quite right! An aeroscape, now I like the sound of that :icon_lol:


----------



## agimlin (Sep 25, 2010)

you could do african cichlids (some people dont realize they are fresh water with their colors and all) with fake coral. of course the tank would have to be bigger than six gallons.


----------



## randy0319 (Sep 29, 2010)

they have 'glow in the dark plastic aqua plants on ebaaay....now that would really freak them out...R


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

randy0319 said:


> they have 'glow in the dark plastic aqua plants on ebaaay....now that would really freak them out...R


 
:icon_idea This comment really made me envision where you were goin with this. For aesthetic purposes only... It would be pretty trippy (and VERY low maintenance) to have a whole reef of glow in the dark replica corals. Id still go with some LR and LS for the added biological filtration. 

I gotta see this. roud:


----------



## Fat Guy (Nov 19, 2003)

dance party


----------

